# Claymore verse vs Pre Invasion Gantz vese



## Gone (Nov 3, 2011)

Ignore the title, people seem to think that post invasion makes a better match. Anything goes.


----------



## Samavarti (Nov 3, 2011)

Priscila solos with utter ease.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Nov 3, 2011)

Nurarihyon is the only guy that could last a while and he would still get fucked up easily because of a major speed disadvantage. 

Priscila solos.


----------



## Gone (Nov 3, 2011)

EpicBroFist said:


> Nurarihyon is the only guy that could last a while and he would still get fucked up easily because of a major speed disadvantage.
> 
> Priscila solos.



What about the Oni Alien boss?


----------



## Samavarti (Nov 3, 2011)

^Gets speedblitzed like the rest of the verse.


----------



## Fish127 (Nov 3, 2011)

Oni was pretty fast, and has a lot more destructive power than Priscilla. Not that it matters, Nurarihyon would solo everyone from Claymore, nobody would be able to kill him, and he could vaporize Priscilla literally just by looking at her.


----------



## Samavarti (Nov 3, 2011)

Fish127 said:


> Oni was pretty fast,


He is still fucking slow by Claymore standars.



Fish127 said:


> and has a lot more destructive power than Priscilla.


The fight between two abyssals being was making the whole country tremble, and IIRC also destroyed the hill when they were fighting, and Priscila is well above them, so no.



Fish127 said:


> Not that it matters, Nurarihyon would solo everyone from Claymore, nobody would be able to kill him, and he could vaporize Priscilla literally just by looking at her.


Expect he would get killed before he could do anything.


----------



## Nevermind (Nov 3, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> The fight between two abyssals being was making the whole country tremble, and IIRC also destroyed the hill when they were fighting, and Priscila is well above them, so no.



The destruction was more like a large building I believe.

Anyway, Teresa solos.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Nov 3, 2011)

Nevermind said:


> The destruction was more like a large building I believe.



There were no buildings around during Luciela and Isley's fight, but it's hard to tell how much their fight destroyed. Both were concerned that a fight between them in their fully awakened forms could destroy the whole region, though.


----------



## crimsonshade (Nov 3, 2011)

^yes, each of isley's arrows showed the capacity to building bust (approximation) which shows just how strong they are since piercing attacks do focused damage, not big explosions.  so for them to be considered building busting is quite epic.  however, by the end of the fight, they had indeed annihilated the surrounding landscape (hills and all), as isley and luciela had predicted.

now take priscilla who is worlds and dimensions stronger than these two...combined.  who can stop her?


----------



## Nevermind (Nov 3, 2011)

crimsonshade said:


> now take priscilla who is worlds and dimensions stronger than these two...combined.  who can stop her?



Tere-

Oh wait, they're on the same side here.

Good point about the building busters being focused though.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Nov 3, 2011)

crimsonshade said:


> who can stop her?



Post-invasion Gantz  ..... but thats not allowed.


----------



## crimsonshade (Nov 3, 2011)

Nevermind said:


> *Tere-*
> 
> Oh wait, they're on the same side here.



indeed, so really you have 2 of these "monsters" to deal with. 

i stopped following gantz a LONG time ago it's better to say that i stopped reading soon after i started.  so i'm not entirely sure what "post invasion" entails but i did get a glimpse of these gigantic giants (redundancy intended...those things were HUGE), and if size is the issue there's always the destroyer.


----------



## Samavarti (Nov 3, 2011)

EpicBroFist said:


> Post-invasion Gantz  ..... but thats not allowed.



I droped Gantz around the begining of the invasion, so i don't know how strong the verse got, which are post invasion gantz best feats?


----------



## EpicBroFist (Nov 3, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> I droped Gantz around the begining of the invasion, so i don't know how strong the verse got, which are post invasion gantz best feats?



feats from Individuals: 

Sakurai Hiroto- Can create force fields that react to lightning and stop it(lightning from the giants), can insta mind rape/kill everyone in a city block surrounding him, uses his physics attacks to slaughter aliens. 

Kurono- killing monsters like usual, gotten very efficient with all the weapons. 

-the invading alien force was able to stomp all the worlds armies pretty quickly, and have far advanced tech. 


etc....


----------



## Samavarti (Nov 3, 2011)

EpicBroFist said:


> feats from Individuals:
> 
> Sakurai Hiroto- Can create force fields that react to lightning and stop it(lightning from the giants), can insta mind rape/kill everyone in a city block surrounding him, uses his physics attacks to slaughter aliens.
> 
> ...


Well they certainly got a majot power up, though i'm still don't think they would be able beat claymorverse.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Nov 3, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> Well they certainly got a majot power up, though i'm still don't think they would be able beat claymorverse.



Well since the invading alien forces have achieved space flight with massive ships I don't see how claymorverse can even harm them, and since they have armies that can stomp ours, with many panels showing their advanced tech(land and air superiority) I would imagine them just high altitude bombing the claymors. Sakurai Hiroto could probably defeat any of them with his new feats but would die of exhaustion eventually.


----------



## crimsonshade (Nov 3, 2011)

space flight would pose an issue but imagine what would happen if one of the giants got infected by a spike.....the destruction that would follow is bewildering.

on another matter.  in a claymore verse fight, are the dragon-kin usable since we can theoretically powerscale them to approximately awakened being level?


----------



## EpicBroFist (Nov 3, 2011)

crimsonshade said:


> space flight would pose an issue but imagine what would happen if one of the giants got infected by a spike.....the destruction that would follow is bewildering.



It would be very grizzly I would imagine, but 99% of giants are fodder but their tech makes up for that. 

here are some Sakurai Hiroto feats:


----------



## willyvereb (Nov 3, 2011)

Nah, random electric weapons does not shoot bolts at the speed of lightning. I say it again, like I said many times. The speed the electricity spreads way too much for to be used to quantify speeds. For example impulses in the nerves can travel as slow as 0.01 m/s while the lightning could be anywhere from 60km/s to nigh-relativistic. The top speed which the electricity could reach is the velocity of electrons, beta radiation, which is close to lightspeed.

In short the speed of those lightning bolts is more unquantifiable than your generic energy blast. Since humans were unable to do anything about these we can at least claim they were moving at faster-than-eye speeds. Likely much greater though. Still, it's unquantifiable. And even if it were Hiroto didn't do anything like to reacting to them. He just erected a telekinetic forcefield to block those electric bolts. True, he got much stronger but he isn't even near of being a lightning-timer. Also while his feat was awesome, that telekinetic field of his would fail to stop any attack starting from the hi-end building levels.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Nov 3, 2011)

Well I thought the same about the power but shouldn't have assumed. Its not like it maters, post invasion gantz has the tech advantage with space flight which would give them the obvious win over claymoreverse.


----------



## Samavarti (Nov 3, 2011)

EpicBroFist said:


> Well I thought the same about the power but shouldn't have assumed. Its not like it maters, post invasion gantz has the tech advantage with space flight which would give them the obvious win over claymoreverse.



Can they attack from the space?


----------



## EpicBroFist (Nov 3, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> Can they attack from the space?



Well they entered the atmosphere from space.....



No panels of them launching any attacks to the surface from space, but they were able to take down all communications on earth so they must have some sort of weaponry that took down the satellites unless they were hacked. though, by powerscalling they should have something.

here is one of their bigger ships...




Also some air superiority .......


----------



## EpicBroFist (Nov 3, 2011)

some other feats .....

speed of air vessels







destruction feats...





ground troops....






that is all


----------



## Samavarti (Nov 4, 2011)

Well i really don't think that's enough to take down Claymorverse, they still lack speed to tag them, and their destructive capacity isn't that great, at most it could be a draw since if they ships go to space they can reach them.


----------



## crimsonshade (Nov 4, 2011)

they're not tagging priscilla if they're only at fighter jet level, not to mention on the unlikely case they get a lucky hit, priscilla can just regen that sucker.  a possible, albeit unproven, way claymoreverse could counter is for priscilla to fly up to where they're orbiting (if it's low enough, she theoretically should be able to).  another low orbit outcome would be one where a destroyer spike makes it up there, and unlike priscilla's flight, those have been shown to cover very long distances.


----------



## Gone (Nov 4, 2011)

Well I mostly excluded the post invasion stuff because I didn't want them sitting in their ships and nuking the claymore verse from orbit. They might not be able to tag Priscilla but I don't think she could outrun the destruction of their WMDs


----------



## Nevermind (Nov 4, 2011)

If Gantz can just bombard them from high altitude or space they'd win. They might lack the speed to fight them one on one but that doesn't matter when you have massive bombardment capabilities outside the effective range of your adversary.


----------



## crimsonshade (Nov 4, 2011)

^not if you decide to live underground.


----------



## Samavarti (Nov 4, 2011)

Ryjacork said:


> Well I mostly excluded the post invasion stuff because I didn't want them sitting in their ships and nuking the claymore verse from orbit. They might not be able to tag Priscilla but I don't think she could outrun the destruction of their WMDs



The Scan showed didn't show anyone being able to nuke from the space, or launch any kind of attack from the space for the matter, and the most impressive destructive feat based on the showed scans is like skyscraper busting at most.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Nov 4, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> The Scan showed didn't show anyone being able to nuke from the space, and the most immpressive destructive feat based on the showed scans is like city block busting at most.



Actually I supplied a scan where you can clearly see mushroom clouds.


----------



## Samavarti (Nov 4, 2011)

EpicBroFist said:


> Actually I supplied a scan where you can clearly see mushroom clouds.



The mushroom clouds are not bigger than a Skycrapper, so they are not actual nukes, if they were actual nukes the whole city would have been wiped out.


----------



## Gone (Nov 4, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> The mushroom clouds are not bigger than a Skycrapper, so they are not actual nukes, if they were actual nukes the whole city would have been wiped out.



They destroyed the entire united states within about an hour, entire cities were leveled. They could not have done that building by building in that amount of time.

Also the idea that they are capable of space travel but not of launching attacks from space is silly. If we have the technology to launch misslesbfron space (and we do) then im sure aliens with superior tech can do it as well.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Nov 4, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> The mushroom clouds are not bigger than a Skycrapper, so they are not actual nukes, if they were actual nukes the whole city would have been wiped out.



Can the claymore's fly? can they enter space? Can they handle outer space disease? If they can't touch the gantz verse in space then gantz can go for a gradual victory, also since gantz verse constitutes of earth also then they do have nukes. Also, they could high altitude bomb the claymoreverse until they are dead. 

The Claymoreverse might have the land speed advantage but that's it.


----------



## Nevermind (Nov 4, 2011)

EpicBroFist said:


> Can the claymore's fly? can they enter space? Can they handle outer space disease? If they can't touch the gantz verse in space then gantz can go for a gradual victory, also since gantz verse constitutes of earth also then they do have nukes. Also, they could high altitude bomb the claymoreverse until they are dead.
> 
> The Claymoreverse might have the land speed advantage but that's it.



Some can, Priscilla being the most prominent one, but no, nothing like being able to enter or survive space.

Claymore wins on land but would lose overall due to aerial/orbital bombardment.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Nov 4, 2011)

Nevermind said:


> Claymore wins on land



I already said that.



> but would lose overall due to aerial/orbital bombardment.



My point exactly.

I agree with you.


----------



## Samavarti (Nov 4, 2011)

Ryjacork said:


> They destroyed the entire united states within about an hour, entire cities were leveled. They could not have done that building by building in that amount of time.


Unless we know how they did it, it unusable, they could just have stomped they armys , than when you have a bunch of giant robots, it's not exactly difficult.



Ryjacork said:


> Also the idea that they are capable of space travel but not of launching attacks from space is silly. If we have the technology to launch misslesbfron space (and we do) then im sure aliens with superior tech can do it as well.



That's speculation, and considering they needed to come to the earth to destroy it, instead of bombard it from the space, seems like a pretty weak theory.



EpicBroFist said:


> Can the claymore's fly?


Priscilla can



EpicBroFist said:


> can they enter space?Can they handle outer space disease?


Gantz can't attack from the space so moot point.




EpicBroFist said:


> If they can't touch the gantz verse in space then gantz can go for a gradual victory,


And gantz can touch claymores from space, so again moot point.



EpicBroFist said:


> also since gantz verse constitutes of earth also then they do have nukes. Also, they could high altitude bomb the claymoreverse until they are dead.


Every single verse located in the present, like KHR and Bleach, technically have nukes, but unless they are used on panel they are excluded from the battle.



EpicBroFist said:


> The Claymoreverse might have the land speed advantage but that's it.


Not really.


----------



## willyvereb (Nov 4, 2011)

Well, to defend these aliens, they had no intention of wiping out Humanity. What they really want to enslave our species and process them for food.

Although I agree, the main weapons of those giant mechs were surprisingly underwhelming.


----------



## Gone (Nov 4, 2011)

Now that I think ofnit idk if Claymore wins on land. Couldn't any Gantz fighter kill Priscilla with a cloaking device and that giant ass 'stomp gun' that pancakes everything? Unless Priscilla has some way of detecting invisibility?

Also saying over and over that they can't attack from space and don't have WMDs when they clearly do is silly. They completely leveled an entire country, cities and all in less than an hour. Set aside the fact that I don't think it's even possible to have the technology to move massive ships through space without inadvertently having the technology to drop bombs from space onto a nearby planet...


----------



## willyvereb (Nov 4, 2011)

All Claymores, Yoma and especially Awakened beings have excellent sense of smell. Priscilla could literally smell out the ambushing Gantz teams.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Nov 4, 2011)

How about this....



They drop it on whatever country/continent that Priscilla is on from space. IDK if that works, im just throwing out an idea.


----------



## Gone (Nov 4, 2011)

If she is on a battlefield surrounded by other combatants masking the smell? And assuming she knows where to dodge or even that she has a gun aimed at her.


----------



## willyvereb (Nov 4, 2011)

Good point. Claymoreverse characters have no understanding of modern technology. Neither they can tell what a gun really is.

Still, Priscilla's tentacles can reach up to many dozens of kilometers. She can just hack up whatever alien presence she senses.


----------



## Nevermind (Nov 4, 2011)

Ryjacork said:


> If she is on a battlefield surrounded by other combatants masking the smell? And assuming she knows where to dodge or even that she has a gun aimed at her.



Shooting Priscilla with a gun won't do anything.

Not to mention the fact that her speed is so far above bullets she'd laugh at them.


----------



## Samavarti (Nov 4, 2011)

Ryjacork said:


> Now that I think ofnit idk if Claymore wins on land. Couldn't any Gantz fighter kill Priscilla with a cloaking device and that giant ass 'stomp gun' that pancakes everything? Unless Priscilla has some way of detecting invisibility?


No they can't



Ryjacork said:


> Also saying over and over that they can't attack from space and don't have WMDs when they clearly do is silly.


Because assuming thay can attack from the space when they never did, and saying they have WMD when their bigger destructive feat is city block busting being very generous about it is even more silly.



Ryjacork said:


> They completely leveled an entire country, cities and all in less than an hour.


They just stomped america army, but they didn't bust america, or their citys, they just did the exact same thing they did to japan. 




Ryjacork said:


> Set aside the fact that I don't think it's even possible to have the technology to move massive ships through space without inadvertently having the technology to drop bombs from space onto a nearby planet...


Again that's pure speculation, which is not usable, a lot of verses have space travel, but that dosen't that they automatically have the technology to nuke things from space.


----------



## Gone (Nov 4, 2011)

Nevermind said:


> Shooting Priscilla with a gun won't do anything.
> 
> Not to mention the fact that her speed is so far above bullets she'd laugh at them.



I'm on my phone so I cant do scans, but the gun I was talking about would basicly turn her into a pancake. Even the weaker Gantz guns would probably one shot her if they landed a hit on her head (which would be almost impossible without the element of suprise or massive numbers due to the gun lag and her speed)


----------



## EpicBroFist (Nov 4, 2011)

Nevermind said:


> Shooting Priscilla with a gun won't do anything.
> 
> Not to mention the fact that her speed is so far above bullets she'd laugh at them.



They don't use regular weapons. The weapons they use bypass durability by blowing your insides out or crushing you completely(into a puddle of blood IIRC). 


@Samavarti

what about Areal bombardment?

Also:



EpicBroFist said:


> How about this....
> 
> 
> 
> They drop it on whatever country/continent that Priscilla is on from space. IDK if that works, im just throwing out an idea.


----------



## willyvereb (Nov 4, 2011)

people iin Gantz don't use gunpowder. They use X-Guns that shoot X-rays to blow the enemy up from the inside. Still, even with the X-Rifle unless it's a headshot Priscilla would regenerate from that with ease. Also the Y-Gun would not work since Priscilla can break off the restrains before the transportation ray kicks in.


----------



## Samavarti (Nov 4, 2011)

Ryjacork said:


> I'm on my phone so I cant do scans, but the gun I was talking about would basicly turn her into a pancake. Even the weaker Gantz guns would probably one shot her if they landed a hit on her head (which would be almost impossible without the element of suprise or massive numbers due tongue gun lag and her speed)



Priscilla has an insane regen so she could just regen, and she has a massive speed advantage, so she can the chance of anyone getting anywhere near her without being brutally killed are pretty low.



EpicBroFist said:


> @Samavarti
> 
> what about Areal bombardment?
> 
> Also:



Well destroyet spikes could probably take care of most of the planes/ships, and Priscilla can fly can has a pretty insane range, sho she could take a lot of them too.

Alos assuming you mean throwing the ship to smash claymores, i don't think i would work, since most fo the claymores have the speed to dodge it.


----------



## Gone (Nov 4, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> Priscilla has an insane regen so she could just regen, and she has a massive speed advantage, so she can the chance of anyone getting anywhere near her without being brutally killed are pretty low.



Her head, brain, and all her other organs would be crushed. Calymore verse dosnt survive decapitation, this would turn her into a puddle of blood. Somone post a scan of the 100 point gun


----------



## Samavarti (Nov 4, 2011)

Ryjacork said:


> Her head, brain, and all her other organs would be crushed. Calymore verse dosnt survive decapitation, this would turn her into a puddle of blood. Somone post a scan of the 100 point gun



What it's the wepon best destructive feat, not that it matters much since the chances of anyone being able accurately aim to prsiclla are pretty much null.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 4, 2011)

No single named Gantz character I can recall can solo Claymore. Even giant alien Sephiroth lacks the feats.

Though those fucked up alien spores could presumably be trouble, but they're slow as hell, can't be spammed beyond a certain number, and would be easily avoidable by anyone who matters in Claymore once they see their effect on fodder.

As for Gantz teams? Their guns would be easily aimdodged once they saw how they were being used, and that includes the crater gun.


If I didn't know better, I'd be wondering who replaced a manga page with a shoop job.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Nov 4, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> Well destroyet spikes could probably take care of most of the planes/ships, and Priscilla can fly can has a pretty insane range, sho she could take a lot of them too.
> 
> Alos assuming you mean throwing the ship to smash claymores, i don't think i would work, since most fo the claymores have the speed to dodge it.



What elevation can she fly to? since the gantz planes have been shown to be way more proficient than our advanced jets we know at least the minimum height they can reach. also I don't see her taking down a whole army of planes while in the air. 

Also as a last resort they can just drop the town/city sized spaceship on the country/continent she is on. 




Ryjacork said:


> Her head, brain, and all her other organs would be crushed. Calymore verse dosnt survive decapitation, this would turn her into a puddle of blood. Somone post a scan of the 100 point gun



Here is one of the chapters it is used in.....

designed to only send intimate object's only


----------



## Gone (Nov 4, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> What it's the wepon best destructive feat, not that it matters much since the chances of anyone being able accurately aim to prsiclla are pretty much null.



She won't be able to avoid a single hit from hundreds of Gantz fighters, and millions of aliens. Some of which have long range sniper versions of the X gun, and some of which can turn invisible. When all it takes is a single hit to potentially end her.

Believe it or not, speed is not the ultimate end all of every fight. And that's her only advantage here.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Nov 4, 2011)

Charcan said:


> If I didn't know better, I'd be wondering who replaced a manga page with a shoop job.



IDK what a shoop job is. this is where I got it.....

designed to only send intimate object's only


also here is a better view of the large explosion.......


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 4, 2011)

Ryjacork said:


> She won't be able to avoid a single hit from hundreds of Gantz fighters, and millions of aliens. Some of which have long range sniper versions of the X gun, and some of which can turn invisible. When all it takes is a single hit to potentially end her.
> 
> Believe it or not, speed is not the ultimate end all of every fight. And that's her only advantage here.



When they're all slow as molasses compared to her and have to take aim against her, she has insane sense of smell, and can cover insane distances on foot in just her starved human form? And she's not alone here?

Sorry pal but quantity doesn't overcome quality here. Most aliens have zero feats or underwhelming ones.

Won't even get into the tech/civilization game some of you guys are playing since I see you didn't change the OP.


----------



## Samavarti (Nov 4, 2011)

EpicBroFist said:


> What elevation can she fly to? since the gantz planes have been shown to be way more proficient than our advanced jets we know at least the minimum height they can reach. also I don't see her taking down a whole army of planes while in the air.


Not sure, let me search scans, though her fingers were able to streach enough to climb the destroyer, so even if she can't fly that high she can compensate it with her range.

Also as a last resort they can just drop the town/city sized spaceship on the country/continent she is on. [/QUOTE]
Well considering that they didn't do that in japan invasion, and that they don't have prior knowledge, i don't see why they would do that.
Anyway like i said most of the top and high tiers should have enough speed to dodge it.






EpicBroFist said:


> Here is one of the chapters it is used in.....
> 
> designed to only send intimate object's only


Well that scan dosn't say much about the destructive capacity, which is the harder thing it has destroyed, it has busted building, ot character with very high durability?
Anyway Kato was able to dodge it, so prsiclla shouldn't have any problem at all doing the same thing.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 4, 2011)

EpicBroFist said:


> IDK what a shoop job is. this is where I got it.....



I was just mocking Oku's abuse of shoddy CGI.


----------



## Gone (Nov 4, 2011)

Since people are claiming btw that the aliens can't attack from space be ause we never expressly see it happen. How about scans where we see Priscilla or any awakened being pinpoint somones exact location not their general area with smell.


----------



## willyvereb (Nov 4, 2011)

LoL, Miata's "sixth" sense is based on entirely on her hearing and smell. She's effectively blind otherwise.
Not to mention the fackt fodder Claymores can distinguish Yoma from humans based only on their smell.
There has been also instances when an Awakened being was going out exactly because he sensed the approaching Claymores from distance.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Nov 4, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> Not sure, let me search scans, though her fingers were able to streach enough to climb the destroyer, so even if she can't fly that high she can compensate it with her range.



I don't think she can hit something thats way above her, still fast, maneuvering, and in large quantities. 




> Well considering that they didn't do that in japan invasion, and that they don't have prior knowledge, i don't see why they would do that.
> Anyway like i said most of the top and high tiers should have enough speed to dodge it.



They didn't do that because they had no intention of destroying everything, they wanted to use humans as slaves/food. If this battle becomes one of attrition then they would probably resort to that, and I don't see them outrunning it when a much small meteor can still cause massive damage. 

this scan should prove that they have at least small nukes.......






> Well that scan dosn't say much about the destructive capacity, which is the harder thing it has destroyed, it has busted building, ot character with very high durability?
> Anyway Kato was able to dodge it, so prsiclla shouldn't have any problem at all doing the same thing.



soldiers aren't going to do anything, unless they can distract her long enough  for Nuri to fire one of his lasers or Sato to physics rip her. The tech should be the thing that gives them the win, also since both civilizations in Gantz have massive war machines they should be able to pump out massive amounts of war craft.

Also there is a panel of an american aircraft carrier(known fact that they are nuclear powered).......


----------



## neodragzero (Nov 4, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> The Scan showed didn't show anyone being able to nuke from the space, or launch any kind of attack from the space for the matter, and the most impressive destructive feat based on the showed scans is like skyscraper busting at most.



Actually:

designed to only send intimate object's only

I would say above skyscraper.


----------



## Samavarti (Nov 4, 2011)

Ryjacork said:


> Since people are claiming btw that the aliens can't attack from space be ause we never expressly see it happen. How about scans where we see Priscilla or any awakened being pinpoint somones exact location not their general area with smell.



She was able to locate, Clare, Riful and Raki.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 4, 2011)

Also the psychic guy is getting massively overrated here, he only did that to all those aliens (which were all ignoring him unlike what'd happen here) after a lot of angst and concentration, and he still was having his brain hemorrhages then.


----------



## Gone (Nov 4, 2011)

willyvereb said:


> LoL, Miata's "sixth" sense is based on entirely on her hearing and smell. She's effectively blind otherwise.
> Not to mention the fackt fodder Claymores can distinguish Yoma from humans based only on their smell.
> There has been also instances when an Awakened being was going out exactly because he sensed the approaching Claymores from distance.



She is a unique case, that's not an ability Priscilla has as far as I know. And distinguishing yoma from human isn't the same as an exact pinpoint of somones location, especialy if they are very far away (sniper distance) and possibly in the midst of a battle

Or just down wind...

Like i said speed isn't the end all.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Nov 4, 2011)

Charcan said:


> Also the psychic guy is getting massively overrated here, he only did that to all those aliens (which were all ignoring him unlike what'd happen here) after a lot of angst and concentration, and he still was having his brain hemorrhages then.



Well they didn't ignore him, they fired their lightning attacks at him. IDK whose overrating him because I agreed he would die after the first page. Though, he is the strongest human so far.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 4, 2011)

Ryjacork said:


> She is a unique case, that's not an ability Priscilla has as far as I know. And distinguishing yoma from human isn't the same as an exact pinpoint of somones location, especialy if they are very far away (sniper distance) and possibly in the midst of a battle
> 
> Or just down wind...
> 
> Like i said speed isn't the end all.



Except she can close massive distance gaps (beyond what Gantz snipers have been shown to snipe from) casually while in a starved human form.

Add to that her smell of sense, and no they're fucked. It's not as if Gantz has shown an army of specialized Gantz suited snipers, at any given time only a few guys do it, and they have no way to know sniping would be any more advantageous to them than their regular guns given they're fighting speedsters with range that they have no info on.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 4, 2011)

EpicBroFist said:


> Well they didn't ignore him, they fired their lightning attacks at him. IDK whose overrating him because I agreed he would die after the first page. Though, he is the strongest human so far.



I meant the biggest ranged feat he's shown, killing those aliens spread out across a (giant) city block.


----------



## Samavarti (Nov 4, 2011)

EpicBroFist said:


> I don't think she can hit something thats way above her, still fast, maneuvering, and in large quantities.


Well the thing is that, is not fast at all by claymore standars, anyway the destroyes spike should still work.






EpicBroFist said:


> They didn't do that because they had no intention of destroying everything, they wanted to use humans as slaves/food. If this battle becomes one of attrition then they would probably resort to that, and I don't see them outrunning it when a much small meteor can still cause massive damage.


Well the thing is that sacrifice a weapon, and thorwing it to your enemys, would be something they would use as a last resource, but they don't know claymoreverse is a lot faster than they, and is far more probable that they would just land normally and hope tha they are enough to deal with claymorverse.
Also we don't know if the ship or whatever it is would survie the re entry, adn as far as we know i could just completly desintegrate.




EpicBroFist said:


> this scan should prove that they have at least small nukes.......
> That's like multy city block at most, and we don't even know how much it actually destroyed, and is still far from an actual nuke.








EpicBroFist said:


> soldiers aren't going to do anything, unless they can distract her long enough  for Nuri to fire one of his lasers or Sato to physics rip her. The tech should be the thing that gives them the win, also since both civilizations in Gantz have massive war machines they should be able to pump out massive amounts of war craft.


How are they going to distract somone that can kill them before they can even move a muscle.



EpicBroFist said:


> Also there is a panel of an american aircraft carrier(known fact that they are nuclear powered).......


Again speculation, and they were not used,so they are featless, adn therfore unusable.




neodragzero said:


> Actually:
> 
> designed to only send intimate object's only
> 
> I would say above skyscraper.


Well we don't really se how much is destroyed, i may be around city block, but no bigger.


----------



## Gone (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm still waiting to see that she could pinpoint exactly where they are just based off of smell...


----------



## EpicBroFist (Nov 4, 2011)

@Charcan

So who do you think will win Claymoreverse or post invasion Gantz 

Everyone agreed that pre invasion gantz would get but rapped with Nuri being the only one to last more than a second.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 4, 2011)

EpicBroFist said:


> @Charcan
> 
> So who do you think will win Claymoreverse or post invasion Gantz



Pre and post invasion named/seen Gantz characters/squads all lose.

Post invasion wins if it's everybody and they can bombard from orbit.


----------



## Nevermind (Nov 4, 2011)

Ryjacork said:


> Like i said speed isn't the end all.



Ground wise, it really is. You don't seem to grasp how massive the speed gap is.


----------



## Gone (Nov 4, 2011)

Nevermind said:


> Ground wise, it really is. You don't seem to grasp how massive the speed gap is.



No I relise that. Im just saying that things like invisibility, starships, orbital bombardment, and a lot more destictive power give them an edge as well.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Nov 4, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> Well the thing is that, is not fast at all by claymore standars, anyway the destroyes spike should still work.



Well can I get some scans of her hitting something far above her in *high altitude* while its bombing her, because I don't see her hitting something that is in high altitude(far above her reach and sight). 




> Well the thing is that sacrifice a weapon, and thorwing it to your enemys, would be something they would use as a last resource, but they don't know claymoreverse is a lot faster than they, and is far more probable that they would just land normally and hope tha they are enough to deal with claymorverse.



Well thats true that they don't have knowledge but after there ground troops are destroyed then they will have the knowledge, and will send that spaceship at them.



> Also we don't know if the ship or whatever it is would survie the re entry, adn as far as we know i could just completly desintegrate.



No there are panels of the ship coming down to earth from space and propelling/descending itself on to the ground, so it can survive entry in to the atmosphere. 




> How are they going to distract somone that can kill them before they can even move a muscle.



Well seeing as one abandoned house in the giants home planet had thousands of weird aliens, the gantz verse has enough fodder for a distraction. Also, the claymorverse doesn't have knowledge so they wont know who to attack first.(gantz ground troops suck balls and Im not arguing for them, just to let you know.)



> Again speculation, adn they were not used,so they are featless.



Well no its not speculation because all nimitz and Gerald R. Ford class aircraft carriers are nuclear powered. The aircraft carrier was used for the planes, and explosive power on the level of nukes is seen here......


----------



## Samavarti (Nov 4, 2011)

EpicBroFist said:


> Well can I get some scans of her hitting something far above her in *high altitude* while its bombing her, because I don't see her hitting something that is in high altitude(far above her reach and sight).



And when first used against Assassin. 
And when first used against Assassin. 
And when first used against Assassin. 





EpicBroFist said:


> Well thats true that they don't have knowledge but after there ground troops are destroyed then they will have the knowledge, and will send that spaceship at them.


Assuming they don't send the ship in the beging like they did in japan.





EpicBroFist said:


> No there are panels of the ship coming down to earth from space and propelling/descending itself on to the ground, so it can survive entry in to the atmosphere.


The thing is that for causing so much destruction to wipe claymore verse, decreasing it speed, and descending like they did wouldn't work, since it would reudce the speed and force of the impact by much.






EpicBroFist said:


> Well seeing as one abandoned house in the giants home planet had thousands of weird aliens, the gantz verse has enough fodder for a distraction. Also, the claymorverse doesn't have knowledge so they wont know who to attack first.(gantz ground troops suck balls and Im not arguing for them, just to let you know.)


Which dosen't matter becuase even there are a lot of fodder to kill the fact is that they wouldn't been able to follow Priscilla, much less aim to her, she would need to stand still for enough time, which is unlikely, and even is she did considering that even kato was able to dodge the attack, Priscilla could do the same with much more ease.





EpicBroFist said:


> Well no its not speculation because all nimitz and Gerald R. Ford class aircraft carriers are nuclear powered. The aircraft carrier was used for the planes, and explosive power on the level of nukes is seen here......


Like i said that explosion is no more than a citblock busting attack, and the planes didn't use or mentiones anything about nukes, so they are not unusable for this battle.




Ryjacork said:


> No I relise that. Im just saying that things like invisibility, starships, orbital bombardment, and a lot more destictive power give them an edge as well.


invisibility mean nothing when even fodder Yomas can detect calymores with their smell.
And they don't have orbital bombardment and their starships didn't do anything immpresive so moot point.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Nov 4, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> And when first used against Assassin.
> Link removed
> Link removed



unimpressive height, shes not getting to high altitude. 




> Assuming they don't send the ship in the beging like they did in japan.



The ship is used for rendering human bodys so no they are not sending it since its a bloodlusted war. 




> The thing is that for causing so much destruction to wipe claymore verse, decreasing it speed, and descending like they did wouldn't work, since it would reudce the speed and force of the impact by much.



Thats why they don't slow it down and let it crash with the acceleration it accumulates. The only reason the vessal slowed down was because it is used to render humans and didn't want to kill everyone in japan. 




> Which dosen't matter becuase even there are a lot of fodder to kill the fact is that they wouldn't been able to follow Priscilla, much less aim to her, she would need to stand still for enough time, which is unlikely, and even is she did considering that even kato was able to dodge the attack, Priscilla could do the same with much more ease.



Like I said Im not arguing for the fodder, the only strong land trooper is Nuri and the only reason for that is that he can regenerate from a puddle of blood and fire lasers. All gantz land fodder die. The air troops though are another story.




> Like i said that explosion is no more than a citblock busting attack, and the planes didn't use or mentiones anything about nukes, so they are not unusable for this battle.



You know that you can figure out the yield a Nuke from its mushroom cloud which this attack has. The attack is still strong enough to kill any claymore, and no matter if its a nuke or a different attack.  



Anyway all claymore has against air attacks is Priscilla and I highly doubt she wouldn't get hit from so many air attacks. Also, lets say by a miracle she lives then Gantzverse drops the large vessel on her general direction. The air troops rape all other characters.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 4, 2011)

By the way there's a new set of Abyssal Ones now, for added pleasure.


----------



## Nevermind (Nov 4, 2011)

Charcan said:


> By the way there's a new set of Abyssal Ones now, for added pleasure.



Where?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 4, 2011)

Nevermind said:


> Where?



The 3 resurrected number ones from the past just awakened in the last chapter.


----------



## Nevermind (Nov 4, 2011)

Charcan said:


> The 3 resurrected number ones from the past just awakened in the last chapter.



Chapter 119?


----------



## Samavarti (Nov 4, 2011)

EpicBroFist said:


> unimpressive height, shes not getting to high altitude.


Not that matter much since planes can't do anything to her, but she was able to extend her arm at very least one kilometer, so any plane getting anywhere near her is going to be destroyed.





EpicBroFist said:


> The ship is used for rendering human bodys so no they are not sending it since its a bloodlusted war.


Ok, then, not that i changes much.



EpicBroFist said:


> Thats why they don't slow it down and let it crash with the acceleration it accumulates. The only reason the vessal slowed down was because it is used to render humans and didn't want to kill everyone in japan.


You are missing the point, it survived the atmospheric re entry because it slowed down, and there is no prove that is going to be able to avoind being completely destroyed by the re entry, without slowing down.
Also we don't know the mass od the ship, which is a major factor, and considering that it was used forstorage, is safe to assume that a large part of it is empty, which reduce the impact a lot, if it dosen't get destroyed by the Atmospheric Reentry.






EpicBroFist said:


> Like I said Im not arguing for the fodder, the only strong land trooper is Nuri and the only reason for that is that he can regenerate from a puddle of blood and fire lasers. All gantz land fodder die. The air troops though are another story.


Nuri gets impaled by destroyed spikes, and suck all his live.
Air Force are to slow and weak to change anything, and a lot of them would get destroyed by Destroyed Spikes.





EpicBroFist said:


> You know that you can figure out the yield a Nuke from its mushroom cloud which this attack has. The attack is still strong enough to kill any claymore, and no matter if its a nuke or a different attack.


Not it isn't, the mushrom dosen't mean anything, when the attack just destroyed a city block, if it was a real nuke it would have destroyed far more. 





EpicBroFist said:


> Anyway all claymore has against air attacks is Priscilla and I highly doubt she wouldn't get hit from so many air attacks. Also, lets say by a miracle she lives then Gantzverse drops the large vessel on her general direction. The air troops rape all other characters.


You seem to fail to reales how massive the speed difference is, the ships are snails in comparasion to any Claymore high tier, they are not landing a hit in Priscilla any time soon, and most of the ships are going to be destroyed by Destroyer spike anyway.




Nevermind said:


> Chapter 119?


Nop, 120, it still hasn't been translated i think, but here is a raw
Link removed
Two of the resurrected claymores awaked.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 4, 2011)

Nevermind said:


> Chapter 119?



Link removed

Dae planned a new trio of Abyssals just to get Priscilla's attention.


----------



## Nevermind (Nov 4, 2011)

Ah, ok. I haven't read 120 yet.

Unfortunately sounds like just another unnecessary plot line though to add to the already bad cluster fuck.


----------



## Samavarti (Nov 4, 2011)

Nevermind said:


> Ah, ok. I haven't read 120 yet.
> 
> Unfortunately sounds like just another unnecessary plot line though to add to the already bad cluster fuck.



I agree, the plot is getting silly, i would really like that instead of crating more weird creatures of of nowhere they focused in the main plot, that hasn't moved at all since who know how many chapters.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 4, 2011)

Nevermind said:


> Ah, ok. I haven't read 120 yet.
> 
> Unfortunately sounds like just another unnecessary plot line though to add to the already bad cluster fuck.



With this the Organization ran out of controlled critters and it's in its last throes, Dae and Rubel say it. If nothing else, this could simplify everything and leave Priscilla as long revenge plot antagonist. Or maybe I'm just optimistic today.


----------



## Nevermind (Nov 4, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> I agree, the plot is getting silly, i would really like that instead of crating more weird creatures of of nowhere they focused in the main plot, that hasn't moved at all since who know how many chapters.



Since Clare and Priscilla went into the Destroyer, most likely, along with Miria trying but failing to defeat the Organization.


----------



## Samavarti (Nov 4, 2011)

Charcan said:


> With this the Organization ran out of controlled critters and it's in its last throes, Dae and Rubel say it. If nothing else, this could simplify everything and leave Priscilla as long revenge plot antagonist. Or maybe I'm just optimistic today.



Well they still they still have to give some kind of big power up to clare so can fight Priscilla, which is probably going to take a bunch of chapters more.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 4, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> Well they still they still have to give some kind of big power up to clare so can fight Priscilla, which is probably going to take a bunch of chapters more.



After training in the Room of Space and Time inside the Destroyer she becomes Teresa, emerges, kills Priscilla, and the manga ends like this:



Just replace Mr. Darcy with Claresa and Elizabeth with Raki.


----------



## Samavarti (Nov 4, 2011)

Charcan said:


> After training in the Room of Space and Time inside the Destroyer she becomes Teresa, emerges, kills Priscilla, and the manga ends like this:
> 
> 
> 
> Just replace Mr. Darcy with Claresa and Elizabeth with Raki.



Seems like a plausible ending, specially the raki x clare part, i'm sure thier love will be able to overcome their biological limitations.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 4, 2011)

Claresa will leave her armor shoulder pads on.

Pffft enough of this.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Nov 4, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> Not that matter much since planes can't do anything to her, but she was able to extend her arm at very least one kilometer, so any plane getting anywhere near her is going to be destroyed.



They still can attack her while she can't and the overwhelming masses of attacks have at least a chance of hitting her while she cant do anything. with all the overwhelming attacks coming from the flight enabled units and "city block busting attacks: shes bound to get hit, while she cant do jack shit.





> You are missing the point, it survived the atmospheric re entry because it slowed down, and there is no prove that is going to be able to avoind being completely destroyed by the re entry, without slowing down.
> Also we don't know the mass od the ship, which is a major factor, and considering that it was used forstorage, is safe to assume that a large part of it is empty, which reduce the impact a lot, if it dosen't get destroyed by the Atmospheric Reentry.



Except there is a panel of it not having its thrusters on and then when it gets close to the city it turns them on, for it to not to crash. Your also forgetting that space stations(which are hollow) like skylab or mir when entering earth's atmosphere still leave noticeable debris that ground control has to adjust for, so imagine that just way bigger(it doesn't matter though because it survived entry anyway). 




> Not it isn't, the mushrom dosen't mean anything, when the attack just destroyed a city block, if it was a real nuke it would have destroyed far more.



You know Litle boy and Fat man didn't destroy that much. Can you prove that it only destroyed a city block because it looks like it did more to me.




> You seem to fail to reales how massive the speed difference is, the ships are snails in comparasion to any Claymore high tier, they are not landing a hit in Priscilla any time soon, and most of the ships are going to be destroyed by Destroyer spike anyway.



You seem to fail to understand the amount difference, because with all of the vessels they have I don't see her dodging such an overwhelming attack. I know the speed advantage but there is only one person that can fly, who cant even touch the opposition, going against an obnoxious amount of flight enabled vessels.  All they basically have to do is fly up high and spam all of their attacks constantly because no matter the speed advantage she can't dodge everything forever.


----------



## Samavarti (Nov 4, 2011)

EpicBroFist said:


> They still can attack her while she can't and the overwhelming masses of attacks have at least a chance of hitting her while she cant do anything. with all the overwhelming attacks coming from the flight enabled units and "city block busting attacks: shes bound to get hit, while she cant do jack shit.


No tehy can't becuase they can't even track her movemetns, and she can move miles in matter of seconds.
And there whre like three explosions in the panles you showed, and only one classifies as block busting, and even if they hit, she just regens.
And again, they have no way od dodgin destroyer spikes.







EpicBroFist said:


> Except there is a panel of it not having its thrusters on and then when it gets close to the city it turns them on, for it to not to crash. Your also forgetting that space stations(which are hollow) like skylab or mir when entering earth's atmosphere still leave noticeable debris that ground control has to adjust for, so imagine that just way bigger(it doesn't matter though because it survived entry anyway).


Could you show me the panel of it entering the athmosphere at full speed.






EpicBroFist said:


> You know Litle boy and Fat man didn't destroy that much. Can you prove that it only destroyed a city block because it looks like it did more to me.


They destoryed more than a cityblock, and burden od proof is on you, but anyway the size of the explosion is no bigger than two skycrappers.



EpicBroFist said:


> You seem to fail to understand the amount difference, because with all of the vessels they have I don't see her dodging such an overwhelming attack. I know the speed advantage but there is only one person that can fly, who cant even touch the opposition, going against an obnoxious amount of flight enabled vessels.  All they basically have to do is fly up high and spam all of their attacks constantly because no matter the speed advantage she can't dodge everything forever.


You are forgeting the destroyed whose spike where able to cross multiple miles and plow through mountains in matter of secons, and that the ships have no way of dodgng them because they are too slow, and they can damage it because they are to weak.
Also how are they going to aim somehting that is no much bigger than a human, and moves way faster than them.
To put it on perspective, lets say that the ships move at match 2, which they don't btw, Priscilla was able to speed blitz a match 9 character, from miles away, while straving and in human form, so the ships are basically stationary objects for Priscilla, and the idea of any of the ships doing anything to her is ridiculous, while on the ohter hand any ship in at least 1km radious from her, is going to be completly destroyed.
There are alo a bunch of fodder flying yoma, each one should be able to deal with one plane at least.


----------



## willyvereb (Nov 4, 2011)

Nah, flying Yoma were generally pathetic in power.Although there are likely there are a lot of them. Maybe 10 such Yoma can take on an Alien fighter. Although I have to note that these "fighters" were moving too fast for the F-15 jets to follow and generic Yoma are faster-than-eye level at best.
On the other hand I believe there must be a number of flying Awakened Beings. Those can at least take care of a few fighters each.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 4, 2011)

willyvereb said:


> Nah, flying Yoma were generally pathetic in power.Although there are likely there are a lot of them. Maybe 10 such Yoma can take on an Alien fighter. Although I have to note that these "fighters" were moving too fast for the F-15 jets to follow and generic Yoma are faster-than-eye level at best.
> On the other hand I believe there must be a number of flying Awakened Beings. Those can at least take care of a few fighters each.



Jean became a butterfly when semi-awakening, so it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Nov 4, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> No tehy can't becuase they can't even track her movemetns, and she can move miles in matter of seconds.
> And there whre like three explosions in the panles you showed, and only one classifies as block busting, and even if they hit, she just regens.
> And again, they have no way od dodgin destroyer spikes.




They fire everything in her vicinity and near it from high altitude, and shes not going to be able to re-gen from all that. 





> Could you show me the panel of it entering the athmosphere at full speed.



There are not thrusters on...... 




and then in the next sceen where people are looking at it, the thrusters get turned on......



Unless your going to start assuming that they somehow did have their thurusters on before, then all your doing is assuming/contradicting visual evidence



> They destoryed more than a cityblock, and burden od proof is on you, but anyway the size of the explosion is no bigger than two skycrappers.



Im not going to argue the size of the explosion but seeing as they can spam this attack its still very dangerous. 



> You are forgeting the destroyed whose spike where able to cross multiple miles and plow through mountains in matter of secons, and that the ships have no way of dodgng them because they are too slow, and they can damage it because they are to weak.



she has no idea where they are since they are in high altitude so she wont know where to attack. While the the Gantzverse can attack her general vicinity with every attack. 



> To put it on perspective, lets say that the ships move at match 2, which they don't btw, Priscilla was able to speed blitz a match 9 character, from miles away, while straving and in human form, so the ships are basically stationary objects for Priscilla, and the idea of any of the ships doing anything to her is ridiculous, while on the ohter hand any ship in at least 1km radious from her, is going to be completly destroyed.



Actually current fifth and sixth generation jets can reach speeds of mach 2+,(one type of plain that can reach mach 3+) and in one panel where a person piloting a fifth generation plane commented that the invading force planes were to fast and got stomped instantly making the invading force ships much faster than mach two, so don't claim that they can't. also, she are not hitting them while they are in high altitude while they can spam attacks in her general vacinity which has a chance of hitting her while she doesn't. The amount of those vessels are staggering and if all of them attacked her general vicinity she would eventually get hit. 



> There are alo a bunch of fodder flying yoma, each one should be able to deal with one plane at least.



They can't reach them in high altitude making them useless, and if Priscilla goes down then its done.

Also what willyvereb said

I dont have anything against Prescilla, you have to at least admit that with the war machine and staggering flight enabled forces of gantzverse there is a chance that she will eventually go down. your arguing for a stalemate since claynoreverse cant attack them but gantzverse can keep pumping out forces at them and eventually get the hit they need.


Gantzverse can also use this attack while the fodder ground forces are being attacked because it can easily be spammed in the miidle of battle .....



(I don't want to put up the rest since it is grotesque but here is the chapter)


*Spoiler*: __ 



warning this is some nasty stuff 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Link removed


----------



## EpicBroFist (Nov 4, 2011)

Also these guys who are seen entering earth atmosphere from space......



could cause greater than or equall to damage than a Nuke because 10m diameter meteors that hit the earth cause 25-50 magaton TNT of energy to be released. exemplified by the  and the .   

seeing from their size they should be around or above that size range ......


----------



## Samavarti (Nov 4, 2011)

EpicBroFist said:


> They fire everything in her vicinity and near it from high altitude, and shes not going to be able to re-gen from all that.


Expect they bigger feat is city block busting, and unless you have some solid prove they have enough city block bombs to conver hundreds of miles simultaneously, they aren't hitting Priscilla.
And you sill haven't said how they are supossed to avoid destroyer spikes.






EpicBroFist said:


> There are not thrusters on......


He isn't entering to the atmosphere neither, nor moving anywhere near the speed enough to create any significant damage.




> and then in the next sceen where people are looking at it, the thrusters get turned on......


So his speed went from very slow, to incredibly slow.
How that shows it can survieve atmospheric reentry at full speed without desintegrating?



> Unless your going to start assuming that they somehow did have their thurusters on before, then all your doing is assuming/contradicting visual evidence


Again the ship was obviously not doing a free fall since all the people would have been crushed before they could react, the fact that people can follow it with their eyes, means is going very slow.

Based on wht he saw like three of those attacks, unless you want to argue they have an unlimites numbers of bombs, and again they are to weak to harm any top tier an to slow to even be a threat.




> she has no idea where they are since they are in high altitude so she wont know where to attack. While the the Gantzverse can attack her general vicinity with every attack.


Or you know, she could spam her spikes like she does, and since the ships have no way od dodging them, the chances of the spike hiting them are quite high, higher than the chances of a bomb hiting any top tier actually.



> Actually current fifth and sixth generation jets can reach speeds of mach 2+,(one type of plain that can reach mach 3+) and in one panel where a person piloting a fifth generation plane commented that the invading force planes were to fast


So match 3+ ships, agains match 9 + characters, like i sais they are as fast as a stationary object for any claymore top tier.



> and got stomped instantly making the invading force ships much faster than mach two, so don't claim that they can't.


She speedblitz at match 9 character from a mile, but a bunch of Match 2+ planes are going to give her problem, yeah.........................



> also, she are not hitting them while they are in high altitude while they can spam attacks in her general vacinity which has a chance of hitting her while she doesn't.


You are missing the par when she can move miles in matter of seconds, adn the AOE of the attacks isn't even a mile, and is not like they can just randomly make place explode, they need to throw a bomb, so claymore characters can just move every time they see a bomb, and avoinf them until they ran out of bombs.

[QUOTET]he amount of those vessels are staggering and if all of them attacked her general vicinity she would eventually get hit. [/QUOTE]
The amount od spikes that the destroyer can throw, is going to wipe the ships before they can actually hit Priscilla.



> They can't reach them in high altitude making them useless, and if Priscilla goes down then its done.


And ships don't have unlimited fuel as far as we know, and are too slow to represent a threat.




> Also what willyvereb said


There are also Awakend flying beings, and there are more than enough flying youma fodders to give the ships problem, even i one fodder youma isn't enough, ther are plenity of fodder youma that can help.




> I dont have anything against Prescilla, you have to at least admit that with the war machine and staggering flight enabled forces of gantzverse there is a chance that she will eventually go down. your arguing for a stalemate since claynoreverse cant attack them but gantzverse can keep pumping out forces at them and eventually get the hit they need.


except your argument ignores the massive speed difference, and assumes that gantz has unlimited war resource, which they hasn't shown to have, and the chance of Gantz verse loosing are much higher than the chances od Claymorverse loosing.




> Gantzverse can also use this attack while the fodder ground forces are being attacked because it can easily be spammed in the miidle of battle .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Considering that the bubbles are almost static, they are not really a problem for most of the claymors.


----------



## Samavarti (Nov 4, 2011)

EpicBroFist said:


> Also these guys who are seen entering earth atmosphere from space......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Considering that those guys actually clashed with the earth, and the most they did war break some windows, i don't think they are going to do much to Claymorverse.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Nov 4, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> > He isn't entering to the atmosphere neither, nor moving anywhere near the speed enough to create any significant damage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EpicBroFist (Nov 4, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> Considering that those guys actually clashed with the earth, and the most they did war break some windows, i don't think they are going to do much to Claymorverse.



Except that they reform before hitting down which shows deceleration(since their not on fire like the panel before), if they hit at the velocity they were falling they would cause the damage I posted.


----------



## Samavarti (Nov 4, 2011)

EpicBroFist said:


> Except that they reform before hitting down which shows deceleration(since their not on fire like the panel before), if they hit at the velocity they were falling they would cause the damage I posted.



Here are still on fire, and falling without any sing deceleration.
Link removed

And in the next scan we a shockwave that breaks the windows.
Link removed

And here we see how the object clashed with the earth, destroying no more than one building and some glasses.
Link removed
Link removed


----------



## EpicBroFist (Nov 4, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> Here are still on fire, and falling without any sing deceleration.
> Link removed





> And in the next scan we a shockwave that breaks the windows.
> Link removed
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Samavarti (Nov 4, 2011)

EpicBroFist said:


> And in the next scan we a shockwave that breaks the windows.
> Link removed
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Those same "thrusters", wew launching misils latter on, it could be just the smoke and dust caused by the the collision.
Also the fact that till they were very close there was still no sign of them using thrusters, and were sill falling a full speed, means that if there was actually a dececeleration it was minimal.



EpicBroFist said:


> Also how would they defeat the chicken guy if they can't touch him without touching one of the balls?


They throw him a sword and kill him, or he gets impaled and asimilated by destroyer spikes.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 4, 2011)

EpicBroFist said:


> Also how would they defeat the chicken guy if they can't touch him without touching one of the balls?



Deja vu. People like Isley, Duph or the Destroyer/Catspawn have ranged attacks. Claymores use their swords to touch stuff. No proof it can take over something as big as the Destroyer. Once they catch on to what those balls do, they won't be stupid enough to let them touch them especially given their speed. There aren't enough of them that we've seen, either. Also, they wouldn't be as deadly in an open space.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Nov 4, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> Those same "thrusters", wew launching misils latter on, it could be just the smoke and dust caused by the the collision.
> Also the fact that till they were very close there was still no sign of them using thrusters, and were sill falling a full speed, means that if there was actually a dececeleration it was minimal.



they do have advanced Thrusters for having advanced tech and seeing from the larger ship.  




> They throw him a sword and kill him, or he gets impaled and asimilated by destroyer spikes.



true but they have no knowledge so they will probably step into them first. Also, there are these guys that release them when attacked.....


----------



## EpicBroFist (Nov 4, 2011)

Charcan said:


> Deja vu. People like Isley, Duph or the Destroyer/Catspawn have ranged attacks. Claymores use their swords to touch stuff. No proof it can take over something as big as the Destroyer. Once they catch on to what those balls do, they won't be stupid enough to let them touch them especially given their speed. There aren't enough of them that we've seen, either. Also, they wouldn't be as deadly in an open space.



True after the first few go down they would catch on to the ruse but wouldn't the first to attack be the fastest of the verse making them the first to attack the ball things.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 4, 2011)

EpicBroFist said:


> True after the first few go down they would catch on to the ruse but wouldn't the first to attack be the fastest of the verse making them the first to attack the ball things.



Not really, it's a lottery unless you know exactly where everybody in this match is positioned at the start and what each of them do. Might as well say whoever slashes the things will move on to other actual moving targets instead of hanging around some shiny floating innards that don't seem to do nothing. Or might as well say that since Isley can fire 10 arrows at once while years attritioned he'll bombard whatever area they're in and move on. Then if anyone's stupid enough to hang around and poke the things, they deserve to die. Since those balls didn't show to spread at super speed over any wide area.

Also, those balls are post invasion.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Nov 4, 2011)

Charcan said:


> Not really, it's a lottery unless you know exactly where everybody in this match is positioned at the start and what each of them do. Might as well say whoever slashes the things will move on to other actual moving targets instead of hanging around some shiny floating innards that don't seem to do nothing. Or might as well say that since Isley can fire 10 arrows at once while years attritioned he'll bombard whatever area they're in and move on. Then if anyone's stupid enough to poke the things, they deserve to die.



you've got a point. 




> Also, those balls are post invasion.



It was agreed that Pre invasion would get stomped hard, so we moved on to post invasion.


----------



## Samavarti (Nov 4, 2011)

EpicBroFist said:


> they do have advanced Thrusters for having advanced tech and seeing from the larger ship.



We really can't even know for sure is they are actually Thrusters, and even if they actualyl used them it must have been off panel, which is when they were almost near the land level, and the fact that they still crashed and destroyed a building measn that the decrease of speed was minimum.

Also why they would keep they fighting units in a bloodlusted battle, with not prior knowledge, against a technologically underdeveloped verse, just so they can do a kamizaze attack, that dossen't seem like a very likely scenario.


----------



## Gone (Nov 5, 2011)

Still waiting on scans that show yoma can *pinpoint* somones location based off of smell.

Also Sam you seem to be saying a lot that we don't know for sure that the aliens have thrusters or orbital bombardment, despite the fact that all logic says they do. And yet you are making a lot of assumptions about claymore verse. Such as there being plenty of other awakened beings that can fly when we have only ever actualy seen Priscilla and a few fodder yoma do it.

And as far as attacking from space gos, they have shown they have bombs, and that they have the ability to beam things back and forth from space (trap gun, Gantz ball). So even if they can't do the orbital bombardment thing they could still beam WMDs down to whatever country Priscilla happens to be in and nuke the crap out of it.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Nov 5, 2011)

I don't see how Claymore stands a ghost of a chance against Gantz granted the invasion force that toke out America, and assuming they did so not only due to the element of surprise. Still, I suppose the Top Tier of Claymore could do some damage if the ships stay low enough they could breach the interiors. Seems kind of unlikely given it requires the ships to have bombs weak enough the Top Tier could survive, but I didn't pay much attention to the bombs size. Some of the scans posted in this thread make them look pretty big though. Actually, the Top Tier could perhaps escape most of the blast Aoe if they notice in time. Then again, there are so many damn ships....

I assume Gantz itself isn't include for obvious reasons, although it's primary function would probably be porting Claymore chars to random locations that are actually helpful for infiltrating. 

PS: Regarding the Gantz humans and stuff, even the shittiest one with a suit should at least be a bullet-timer. They're also pretty strong. In huge swarms with guns they could probably take down a bunch of claymores. * Can't remember for sure, but the suit seemed to take a few of that dinosaur with slashing stuff attacks...

Thread pretty interesting.


----------



## Nevermind (Nov 5, 2011)

Ryjacork said:


> Still waiting on scans that show yoma can *pinpoint* somones location based off of smell.



Still waiting on why it even matters.


----------



## Kanali (Nov 5, 2011)

How about the German guy that gave the journalist the tour of the Gantz factory and made planes crash and people die by counting. Surely he must be some kind of a threat even if we haven't seen much of him. Can't remember the chapter where he appeared so if any one could post scans.


----------



## Gone (Nov 5, 2011)

Nevermind said:


> Still waiting on why it even matters.



Because it's already agreed almost any Gantz gun could 1 shot Priscilla. And with the stealth device she wouldn't know to dodge. The argument is that she could kill a Gantz fighter stealthed first by pinpointing his location with smell. So that's why I've been waiting to see evidence that her sence of smell is this accurate.


----------



## willyvereb (Nov 5, 2011)

Well, if you want something Priscilla was chasing the Ghosts based on the remainder of Clare's smell they had on them. Not to mention that most Claymores can detect Yoma and pick them out from the middle of the crowd based on their smell (unless the Yoma finds a way to conceal it).

Anyways, it seems you don't know jack about how smelling works. To begin with  any human can trace the origin of a certain spell, given some effort. Dogs with special training can be so effective to track down missing people or the hunting game by their smell. It's pretty ridiculous for you to ask for feats to "pinpointing someone's location based on smell". Why? Because that's something everyone with a working nose is capable of. Maybe even you.

Simply put, you're just gasping the straws and being in denial. Dude, just stop. You're making an idiot of yourself.
...or a douche.
...or both
None of these are something to be proud of.


----------



## Gone (Nov 5, 2011)

willyvereb said:


> Well, if you want something Priscilla was chasing the Ghosts based on the remainder of Clare's smell they had on them. Not to mention that most Claymores can detect Yoma and pick them out from the middle of the crowd based on their smell (unless the Yoma finds a way to conceal it).



Wasn't she tracking Clare because she felt terresas yoki not because she smelled her? Same gos with most of the yoma tracking a lot of people are chalking up to smell.



willyvereb said:


> Anyways, it seems you don't know jack about how smelling works. To begin with  any human can trace the origin of a certain spell, given some effort. Dogs with special training can be so effective to track down missing people or the hunting game by their smell. It's pretty ridiculous for you to ask for feats to "pinpointing someone's location based on smell". Why? Because that's something everyone with a working nose is capable of. Maybe even you.



So if your in a room full of cinnamon buns that all smell the same, you can track down a specific one? If it was just one Gantz fighter I would say yes she could pick them out, but while fighting dozens or even hundreds? No in that case I don't think her smell would distinguish a single human creeping up on her from all the others around her. Even bloodhounds can't track a smell if it's disguised or masked.





willyvereb said:


> You're making an idiot of yourself.
> ...or a douche.
> ...or both
> None of these are something to be proud of.



I don't think that's neccisary is it? Im just asking for scans because i feel like people may be overestimating priscillas smell.


----------



## willyvereb (Nov 5, 2011)

Ryjacork said:


> So if your in a room full of cinnamon buns that all smell the same, you can track down a specific one? If it was just one Gantz fighter I would say yes she could pick them out, but while fighting dozens or even hundreds? No in that case I don't think her smell would distinguish a single human creeping up on her from all the others around her. *Even bloodhounds can't track a smell if it's disguised or masked.*


Of course. The problem is that the Gantz team doesn't have their smell concealed. They might be able to take precautions if they know that Priscilla can track them by their smell but the problem is...they have no way to realize it. Especially not before she would kill them with ease.

Your idea almost as plausible as Blue sneaking on a bear with katana.





> I don't think that's neccisary is it? Im just asking for scans because i feel like people may be overestimating priscillas smell.


I doubt it.
Dogs can track people by their smell. Wild animals can detect the approaching hunter if the wind blows towards them. The moment the invisible Gantz units get in Priscilla's range, they're killed. There's nothing mystical about that. 

If there were any room to doubt then you won't be alone and being mocked like you're right now.


----------



## Gone (Nov 5, 2011)

willyvereb said:


> Of course. The problem is that the Gantz team doesn't have their smell concealed. They might be able to take precautions if they know that Priscilla can track them by their smell but the problem is...they have no way to realize it. Especially not before she would kill them with ease.
> 
> Your idea almost as plausible as Blue sneaking on a bear with katana.
> 
> .



Im saying that if she is surrounded by visible humans, and she smells human, how would she be able to tell the invisible one sneaking up on her with a stomp gun, from the hundred or so jumping around...




willyvereb said:


> If there were any room to doubt then you won't be alone and being mocked like you're right now.



I still havnt seen any scans to show it thats all I asked for. I mean most people would consider a debate at all about which imaginary character  could beat another imaginary characters  ass "stupid" but here we are.

And dont act like its the entire thread mocking me when frankly so far it has just been you (mocking not disagreeing). Like I said I just asked for scans, I dont see whats so hard about that...


----------



## sonic546 (Nov 5, 2011)

Ryjacork said:


> I still havnt seen any scans to show it thats all I asked for. I mean most people would consider a debate at all about which imaginary charavture could beat another imaginary charactures ass "stupid" but here we are.
> 
> And dont act like its the entire thread mocking me when frankly so far it has just been you (mocking not disagreeing). Like I said I just asked for scans, I dont see whats so hard about that...



What the hell is a "charavture" or a "characture"?


----------



## Fish127 (Nov 5, 2011)

willyvereb said:


> If there were any room to doubt then you won't be alone and being mocked like you're right now.



He is not alone...

Personaly I think Priscilla would be able to to sense an invisible human and kill him. But if as Ryja said there were many humans around then she would not even notice the smell.

*Back to lurking*


----------



## Nevermind (Nov 5, 2011)

So, I was re-reading page four where it was brought up and...



Ryjacork said:


> Because it's already agreed almost any Gantz gun could 1 shot Priscilla.



This was never agreed upon. Only if it shot her in the head.

Also Priscilla hung around with Raki because he had _Teresa's_ scent for over _seven years_. And I think she picked up Clare's sent from an enormous distance.

Not to mention the fact that aside from Priscilla you have the three Abyssal Ones, the Destroyer, the new Abyssal Ones, and Teresa to deal with, along with the lower tiers.

Somewhat off topic: I read chapter 120 and actually thought it was good. I hope things pick up from here and this Bleachness stops.


----------



## willyvereb (Nov 5, 2011)

Ryjacork said:


> Im saying that if she is surrounded by visible humans, and she smells human, how would she be able to tell the invisible one sneaking up on her with a stomp gun, from the hundred or so jumping around...


By killing everyone? Including the innocent bystanders and the sniper in hiding?

It isn't like Priscilla has any morals holding her back. Not to mention that Claymores, Yoma and Awakened being all have different smells. Humans aren't the key fighters in Claymoreverse so their side won't suffer any major loses from Priscilla's rampage.

Not to mention that your scenario theorizes that the gantz team ambushes Priscilla...which is rather redundant considering the setting.
This is a verse-to-verse battle. The combatants of each verse line up in the opposing sides and duke it out. There would be barely any distractions.




> I still havnt seen any scans to show it thats all I asked for. I mean most people would consider a debate at all about which imaginary charavture could beat another imaginary charactures ass "stupid" but here we are.
> 
> And dont act like its the entire thread mocking me when frankly so far it has just been you (mocking not disagreeing). Like I said I just asked for scans, I dont see whats so hard about that...


Like...being pain in the ass and consuming lot of time? 

It's not like I read Claymore for spotting feats of superhuman smell. I remember certain scenes and that's all. If you require any more concrete feats, you may do the research yourself. 

I won't dig myself through the entire manga just to find something as mundane like that. It's one thing to ask for scans referring to certain events or major feats but there's also something called "common knowledge". To quote the wiki, because I can:


> *Don't demand scans for every stupid thing:* If the feat is well known, research your own damn feats if you want to refute.


this guy?


----------



## Gone (Nov 5, 2011)

willyvereb said:


> By killing everyone? Including the innocent bystanders and the sniper in hiding?
> 
> It isn't like Priscilla has any morals holding her back. Not to mention that Claymores, Yoma and Awakened being all have different smells. Humans aren't the key fighters in Claymoreverse so their side won't suffer any major loses from Priscilla's rampage.



Priscilla does not have that kind of AOE as far as I know to kill everyone and also tag people who she is not aware of just chilling invisible. She needs to know where her target it (roughly) to kill them.



willyvereb said:


> Like...being pain in the ass and consuming lot of time?
> 
> It's not like I read Claymore for spotting feats of superhuman smell. I remember certain scenes and that's all. If you require any more concrete feats, you may do the research yourself.
> 
> I won't dig myself through the entire manga just to find something as mundane like that. It's one thing to ask for scans referring to certain events or major feats but there's also something called "common knowledge". To quote the wiki, because I can:



Your the one who is making a claim here, Im just asking for you to back it up with feats. Its your responsibility to back that up, you cant expect me to just take your word for it or dig through the chapters myself.

Also its the easiest thing in the world to ignore a post you dont agree with, so stop acting like Ive been wasteing time when you have been sitting here arguing right back with me. It takes two to dance so to speak.


----------



## Gone (Nov 5, 2011)

Nevermind said:


> Somewhat off topic: I read chapter 120 and actually thought it was good. I hope things pick up from here and this Bleachness stops.



The new Abyssal ones look pretty damn kool. But I feel like the story is getting too off track, I wish they would kinda get back to their 'roots' so to speak. Focus more on the princple cast rather than tossing in all this new stuff...


----------



## willyvereb (Nov 5, 2011)

Ryjacork said:


> Priscilla does not have that kind of AOE as far as I know to kill everyone and also tag people who she is not aware of just chilling invisible. She needs to know where her target it (roughly) to kill them.


Except she does have
Both the range:
 Hideyoshi
 Hideyoshi
 Hideyoshi

And AoE:
 Hideyoshi
Link removed
Link removed

Not to mention her speed which is leagues above Gantz:
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

To do that with utter ease.









> Your the one who is making a claim here, Im just asking for you to back it up with feats. Its your responsibility to back that up, you cant expect me to just take your word for it or dig through the chapters myself.
> 
> Also its the easiest thing in the world to ignore a post you dont agree with, so stop acting like Ive been wasteing time when you have been sitting here arguing right back with me. It takes two to dance so to speak.





> *Don't demand scans for every stupid thing:* If the feat is well known, research your own damn feats if you want to refute.


this guy?
Reading comprehension. It's pretty important in your daily forum life.

I'm not bound to back up something which is a well-known ability in the Claymore verse. Quite the opposite. It's all up to you to find a convincing proof to refute my statement. So what to say? I'm waiting...


----------



## Nevermind (Nov 5, 2011)

willyvereb said:


> She just blitzed Riful from at least hundreds of meters. The same Riful who had a mach 9+ feat.



That Mach 9.4 Riful calc was extremely conservative too.


----------



## Gone (Nov 5, 2011)

willyvereb said:


> I'm not bound to back up something which is a well-known ability in the Claymore verse. Quite the opposite. It's all up to you to find a convincing proof to refute my statement. So what to say? I'm waiting...



You cant prove a negetive, for me to prove that she is not capable of a feat I would have to list through every Claymore chapter with her in it. All that you have to do is list one where she actualy displays this ammount of aptitude with her sense of smell. Once again you made a claim of her power, its on you to back it up.

Also stop listing that thing about well known feats, if it was well known then you wouldnt have a problem at least telling me when it has at the very least if your not going to post scans.


----------



## Fish127 (Nov 5, 2011)

willyvereb said:


> E
> And AoE:
> Link removed
> Link removed
> Link removed



I see a lot of empty spaces there


----------



## Red (Nov 5, 2011)

I believe that both universes are comparable to each other and therefore the deciding factor won't be strength or speed but skill and how well the armies of both are organized. In that regard he claymore universe has organization skill and discipline, the Gantzers are unorganized and undisciplined.

Out of all the Gantzers we've only had like 10 or so group working together as a cohesive team with Kurono, Reika, Izumi and the Other guy acting as team leaders. The monsters are largely unorganized and only act in a reactionary manner and the Vampires and Oni haven't displayed any tactical prowess besides "Getting half their team members slaughtered when trying to assassinate two high school students".

In a ground war with everyone in character (but willing to work together to win) the Claymore universe wins. If we assume that each team uses their abilities to the best of their knowledge then it'd be a really close war with each side suffering causalities.


----------



## crimsonshade (Nov 5, 2011)

in response to what has been going on in this thread since my last post:

bombs- completely useless.  you have high tier chars that move mach 9+ which is way faster than the speed the concussion blast of any explosion propagates itself.  in other words, once a bomb or whatever explodes, out running the shockwave is child's play.

orbit eggdrop- hightly unlikely since whatever they drop can be easily aim dodged.  not to mention, whatever they drop would loose most of its mass burning in re-entry and would have a smaller shockwave...i've already covered how claymoreverse deals with those.  also, this is very un-IC and is not going to happen without knowledge that they shouldn't get too close or unload their troops normally.

smell- really...??  priscilla was able to smell clare on raki for years and was able to pick it up again just simply because she was "nearby."  then she was able to tell that those other claymores were not clare and continued to track clare over a very long range.  now you're telling me that some random dude sneaking up behind her won't get one shotted once she picks us a smell near her?  not to mention pris isn't going to stand in one spot forever waiting for fodder to come to her.  with her speed, she's likely going to be jumping from area to area OHKO groups of things all at once with tentacles.

empty spaces- you realize that each one of those tentacles can be perfectly aimed to penetrate anybody's skull whose within range? 

sniping- really?  do you realize how ridiculous is it to snipe someone from a long way away if they're moving...much less moving at and waaaaay beyond mach 9.4+

aircraft- most likely get taken down by the barrage of destroyer spikes.  anything else they would try to do wouldn't matter to anybody worth their salt.

destroyer- why does nobody realize that as she sends out spikes, it's basically creating more high tier fighters for claymore.... in other words, every gantzverse fodder converted becomes a high-ish tier awakened being?  and if the outer shell is destroyed, gantzverse is going to get life wiped rather quickly.

resurrection- now that we know some claymores can be rez'd and will awake some time after, claymoreverse will get stronger and stronger as fight goes on.

dragonkin- nobody commented on them.  are they usable since they were on panel -ish and are easily powerscaled to awakened being level?

malnutrition- you guys realize most of the recent epic feats of pris were when she was hungry and had shrunk?  what will happen once she isn't hungry anymore?


----------



## Fish127 (Nov 5, 2011)

crimsonshade said:


> in response to what has been going on in this thread since my last post:
> 
> bombs- completely useless.  you have high tier chars that move mach 9+ which is way faster than whatever speed the concussion blast of any explosion.  in other words, once a bomb or whatever explodes, out running the shockwave is child's play.



Um no, not if they drop say 100 bombs and level the whole continent?



crimsonshade said:


> empty spaces- you realize that each one of those tentacles can be perfectly aimed to penetrate anybody's skull whose within range?



You relize that the empty space comment was in responce to a claim that priscilla has enough AOE to kill an enemy nearby that she cannot see or detect in any way right?



crimsonshade said:


> sniping- really? do you realize how ridiculous is it to snipe someone from a long way away if they're moving...much less moving at and waaaaay beyond mach 9.4+



Are you aware that the whole point of sniping is to get an enemy without them knowing you are there right? Catching them unaware?



crimsonshade said:


> aircraft- most likely get taken down by the barrage of destroyer spikes. anything else they would try to do wouldn't matter to anybody worth their salt.



The destroyer spikes cant reach orbital altitudes, and the airships can move faster. And the destroyer would probably get taken out first since it cant dodge nukes.



crimsonshade said:


> resurrection- now that we know some claymores can be rez'd and will awake some time after, claymoreverse will get stronger and stronger as fight goes on.



Not only can Gantz fighters be ressurected faster and more often than Claymores, the Gantz ball can actualy make copies of people who are still alive. So the Gantz verse basicly has an endless army with that.


----------



## Gone (Nov 5, 2011)

Fish127 said:


> Not only can Gantz fighters be ressurected faster and more often than Claymores, the Gantz ball can actualy make copies of people who are still alive. So the Gantz verse basicly has an endless army with that.



Didnt think of that. One hundred copies of an alien like Nurarihyon would pretty much rape anything Claymore can pump out.


----------



## Samavarti (Nov 5, 2011)

Considering that is a quite recurrent arguemnt, can aynone prove that Gantz has more than 100 cityblock bombs, and axplain how 100 city block can level a continet or a country?



Ryjacork said:


> Didnt think of that. One hundred copies of an alien like Nurarihyon would pretty much rape anything Claymore can pump out.


Nurarihyon is a fodder and any single digit claymore would laught at him, 100 fodder won't make any difference.


----------



## Gone (Nov 5, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> Considering that is a quite recurrent arguemnt, can aynone prove that Gantz has more than 100 cityblock bombs, and axplain how 100 city block can level a continet or a country?
> 
> 
> Nurarihyon is a fodder and any single digit claymore would laught at him, 100 fodder won't make any difference.



Fish was making an exageration. I think the point was that Gantz could drop or beam down enough bombs, potentialy all around the area, where priscilla would not have the speed, or room to outrun them all.


----------



## Samavarti (Nov 5, 2011)

Ryjacork said:


> Fish was making an exageration. I think the point was that Gantz could drop or beam down enough bombs, potentialy all around the area, where priscilla would not have the speed, or room to outrun them all.



So the character that can speedblitz a mach 9.5 character from miles away while starving in a incredibly weakend state, is not going to be able to escape from City block busting bombs throwed by incredibly slow planes, why is that?


----------



## Gone (Nov 5, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> Considering that is a quite recurrent arguemnt, can aynone prove that Gantz has more than 100 cityblock bombs, and axplain how 100 city block can level a continet or a country?
> 
> 
> Nurarihyon is a fodder and any single digit claymore would laught at him, 100 fodder won't make any difference.





I will admit that Priscilla, Teressa, and maby the Abyssal ones are stronger than Nurarihyon. But if you just called him fodder then it makes me think you are wanking Claymore pretty hard. That alien has more powerful regen than anyone in Claymore, can vaporise anything he looks at, shapeshifting, telekenisis, and is stronger than most people from Claymore.

Priscillas speed gives her a big advantage, but she would still be hard pressed to kill just one because of the regen.


----------



## Fish127 (Nov 5, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> So the character that can speedblitz a mach 9.5 character from miles away while starving in a incredibly weakend state, is not going to be able to escape from City block busting bombs throwed by incredibly slow planes, why is that?



If the entire area was basicly peppered by bombs then yes she wouldnt be able to escape the area.

Also idk how you think the ships are "super slow". Fighter jets go about mach 3 at the fastest, and the alien ships FAR outsped them, they would only have to be going 3x faster to match Priscillas speed, but even just at 2x they are close.

Also when the bombs are beamed in with Gantz tech it dosnt matter how fast the planes move...


----------



## Samavarti (Nov 5, 2011)

Ryjacork said:


> I will admit that Priscilla, Teressa, and maby the Abyssal ones are stronger than Nurarihyon.


Top tiers are not really neded for him.


Ryjacork said:


> But if you just called him fodder then it makes me think you are wanking Claymore pretty hard.


No i'm not, Nurahyon is anythign special by claymore standars.



Ryjacork said:


> That alien has more powerful regen than anyone in Claymore


Which won't stop other character from killing him as many time as needed.



Ryjacork said:


> can vaporise anything he looks at


No limits fallacy, and IIRC his best feat is building busting, which again is not impresive.



Ryjacork said:


> shapeshifting,


That's not really gonna help him much from being sliced befoe he can react.




Ryjacork said:


> telekenisis


He would need to be able to percive claymores movement to use it.



Ryjacork said:


> and is stronger than most people from Claymore.


Which is his best strenght feat again? 



Ryjacork said:


> Priscillas speed gives her a big advantage, but she would still be hard pressed to kill just one because of the regen.


Lol no, Nurahyon is anywhere near the level of Priscilla.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Nov 5, 2011)

@Samavarti

I thought we had an agreement that we would stop posting in this thread  

Anyway if you forget about the meteor argument I made..... Gantz verse can Mass produce Gantz balls in a single factory and pump out thousands of them. So in turn they can make an army of Sato's and while the fodder get slaughtered if even one Claymore is in the vicinity of a City Block+ of Sato they get mind raped, and since there are thousands of them.....


But I really dont want to add another 8 pages to this thread


----------



## Gone (Nov 5, 2011)

EpicBroFist said:


> I thought we had an agreement that we would stop posting in this thread



I think I will follow your example, this debate is just going in circles. We may all just have to agree to disagree (as cheesey as that sounds) Xp


----------



## Samavarti (Nov 5, 2011)

Fish127 said:


> If the entire area was basicly peppered by bombs then yes she wouldnt be able to escape the area.


They would need to surround the entnrie area in which Priscillas is and throw the bombs before she noticed the planes, which since they don't have prep, nor previous knowledge, and since Priscilla they have a massive speed advantage, is not going to happen.

Also idk how you think the ships are "super slow". Fighter jets go about mach 3 at the fastest[/QUOTE]
A black bird can reach mach 3, but what they were fightign looked more like a F-18 that goes to Mach 1.8,




Fish127 said:


> and the alien ships FAR outsped them, they would only have to be going 3x faster to match Priscillas speed, but even just at 2x they are close.


But the problem is that they can't go 2x at will, their bigest feat is speedbltzing a mach 1.8 plane, that's still anywhere as impressive as speedblitzing a mach 9.5 character.




Fish127 said:


> Also when the bombs are beamed in with Gantz tech it dosnt matter how fast the planes move...


Whatever throws the bombs would still need to be able to at least being able to react to Priscilla, which considering that they bigger speed feat is just supersonic, the number of characters being able to react to Priscilla is cero.


----------



## Fish127 (Nov 5, 2011)

Gantz ball beams Priscilla into dead space

/thread

Im following Ryja and Epic, this debate is getting too old and your wanking Claymore too much.


----------



## Samavarti (Nov 5, 2011)

EpicBroFist said:


> @Samavarti
> 
> I thought we had an agreement that we would stop posting in this thread



I'm not discussing with you anymore am i?, also i was going to let the thread die, until somone revied it again.



EpicBroFist said:


> Anyway if you forget about the meteor argument I made.....


Look a page behind, before the temporal cease of fire arguments.



EpicBroFist said:


> Gantz verse can Mass produce Gantz balls in a single factory and pump out thousands of them. So in turn they can make an army of Sato's and while the fodder get slaughtered if even one Claymore is in the vicinity of a City Block+ of Sato they get mind raped, and since there are thousands of them.....


He would still get killed before he could mindrape anyone, just tat instead of dieng one time, he would be forced to be killed multiple times.




EpicBroFist said:


> But I really dont want to add another 8 pages to this thread


I'm no the one who revived it.




Fish127 said:


> Gantz ball beams Priscilla into dead space
> 
> /thread
> 
> Im following Ryja and Epic, this debate is getting too old and your wanking Claymore too much.


And have no fucking idea of what are you talking about.
Also you are the one who revived the thread to say nothing that wasn't already discussed and argued before.


----------



## Fish127 (Nov 5, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> And have no fucking idea of what are you talking about.



The Gantz ball can beam people from random locations over the world, and the trap gun which uses the same tech beams aliens into space. Gantz ball beams Priscilla into the sun. The End.


----------



## crimsonshade (Nov 5, 2011)

Fish127 said:


> Um no, not if they drop say 100 bombs and level the whole continent?


no.  100 bombs won't level the whole continent.  and again, she is faster then the shockwave....that's the part of an explosion that actually damages.  if that can't touch her, she doesn't get damaged.  pretty simple.




> You relize that the empty space comment was in responce to a claim that priscilla has enough AOE to kill an enemy nearby that she cannot see or detect in any way right?


you realize she is not going to be sneaked up on, right?  she is not going to be standing still, right?  you realize the whole point of my post was the she will sense/smell him regardless of cloaking or not (unless cloaking somehow mask smell as well).  ergo, tentacle to the head.




> Are you aware that the whole point of sniping is to get an enemy without them knowing you are there right? Catching them unaware?


are you aware that to snipe from far away, your target must pretty much remain in the same location for a couple seconds?  are you aware that pris is not going to be doing that.  which, again, was the whole point of my argument.




> The destroyer spikes cant reach orbital altitudes, and the airships can move faster. And the destroyer would probably get taken out first since it cant dodge nukes.


since when can fighters reach orbital altitudes?  not those f-18.  and pray tell how will gantzverse know to remain in orbit when the battle starts?  is it just me or are you not getting what my post was about?




> Not only can Gantz fighters be ressurected faster and more often than Claymores, the Gantz ball can actualy make copies of people who are still alive. So the Gantz verse basicly has an endless army with that.


so they do have the gantz balls.  i'll give you that...they will be able to rez faster but then again, that's just giving the destroyer more subjects that will be converted to awakened beings.


----------



## Samavarti (Nov 5, 2011)

Fish127 said:


> The Gantz ball can beam people from random locations over the world, and the trap gun which uses the same tech beams aliens into space. Gantz ball beams Priscilla into the sun. The End.



No limits fallacity, haven't showed to be able to do that with people that aren't clones, or without the help of a gun, haven't shown the range to reach the sun.


----------



## Gone (Nov 5, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> Also you are the one who revived the thread to say nothing that wasn't already discussed and argued before.



No that was me, to be fair I just posted again when I woke up at 5am...


----------



## EpicBroFist (Nov 5, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> I'm not discussing with you anymore am i?, also i was going to let the thread die, until somone revied it again.



Good man, I wanted it to die to but it just keeps coming back up. 



> Look a page behind, before the temporal cease of fire arguments.



Well I could argue thrusters and Physics with you but lets drop this one since it will just go in circles so we can agree to disagree 




> He would still get killed before he could mindrape anyone, just tat instead of dieng one time, he would be forced to be killed multiple times.



Well if Gantz verse has anything, it has fodder,probably the most fodder any verse could have. If hey put one Sato in between 4 city blocks of each other while surrounded by fodder and machines for distraction, the enemy's will die since they have no knowledge of his power and won't know to attack him first. 



> I'm no the one who revived it.



I know and thank you for that.


----------



## crimsonshade (Nov 5, 2011)

none of my arguments are recycled.  i had forgotten about this thread which is why i posted after the cease fire (which i was not aware of...i must have missed it).


----------



## Fish127 (Nov 5, 2011)

Like I said Im done, too much Claymore wank.


----------



## Gone (Nov 5, 2011)

I wasnt even aware there was a cease fire, I just posted when I woke up at 5, the last post was at 10pm the previous night by Sam.


----------



## Samavarti (Nov 5, 2011)

Ryjacork said:


> I wasnt even aware there was a cease fire, I just posted when I woke up at 5, the last post was at 10pm the previous night by Sam.



Well EpicBroFist contacted my by VM, so it wasn't stated on the thread, anyway let's this thread die.


----------



## Gone (Sep 7, 2012)

Sorry for necro, but I finally caught up on teh Gantz manga. The giant aliens ship is the size of North America, worst case scenerio they kamikazi crash it into the Claymore island.

Shit a continent sized ship crashing would do God knows what to teh planet itself...


----------



## Nevermind (Sep 7, 2012)

...........................................

Negged.

Reported.


----------



## Roman55 (Sep 7, 2012)

necroing is bad mkay


----------



## Gone (Sep 7, 2012)

Roman55 said:


> necroing is bad mkay



haha couldnt help it 

EDIT: Actually whats the big deal? Dupe threads are banned and usually get closed down if if its been done before, what els are you supposed to do when new feats crop up?


----------



## TheSweetFleshofDeath (Sep 8, 2012)

The Sabastian aliens who supplied the gantz tech likely rape.  Also don't you have to atomize neuryimon (forgot how to spell it) to kill him?  What attacks does claymore have that can atomize.  That alien continues to evolve and get stronger.


----------



## Gone (Sep 8, 2012)

TheSweetFleshofDeath said:


> The Sabastian aliens who supplied the gantz tech likely rape.  Also don't you have to atomize neuryimon (forgot how to spell it) to kill him?  What attacks does claymore have that can atomize.  That alien continues to evolve and get stronger.



The problem is that a lot of the Claymore top tiers are too fast for Nurarihyon to tag with its feats. So while none of them can really put him down, he will have trouble hitting them. Unless one of them wanders in front of his eyes and just gets vaporized.

I also forgot to mention that the giant aliens defense canons are said to be capable of city busting.


----------



## TheSweetFleshofDeath (Sep 8, 2012)

Yes, but if you can't kill him he'll keep evolving.  After 20k deaths his telikinetic power be insane.


----------



## Gone (Sep 8, 2012)

TheSweetFleshofDeath said:


> Yes, but if you can't kill him he'll keep evolving.  After 20k deaths his telikinetic power be insane.



Thats kind of a no limits fallacy. We dont know how powerful he can get by evolving, better to stick with his actual feats.


----------



## willyvereb (Sep 8, 2012)

Even if we include the mothership and its potential clashing on the Claymore continent, that won't be nearly enough to kill the verse.
You see, the Claymore island is just a small part of the entire verse.
And compared to the island, the main continent is considerably larger.
So even if we theorize that the giant alien ship would kill every named character from Claymore (which is a bit dubious since it would be literally bombarded with millions of small city level attacks before it can crash), that won't eliminate the entire verse.

Sure, the fighters of the main continent have little feats but we know they also have Claymores, Awakened Beings and the Descendants of Dragons. Either of these is at least comparable to the average Claymore/Awakened Being from the island.
So Gantz-verse would be still getting stomped.


Anyways, I locked this to avoid further necros.


----------

